# Front Yard Fright 2006



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I finally got the time to upload all of my pictures from 2006 to my website. It took forever, but it is done. Be sure to check them out and tell me what you think! Go to my site!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Scary stuff! Whatever that little blonde figure is in the kids room - it would creep anybody out!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the skeleton rotissiere ya got going there! That is different.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff frontyardfright! Your house facade really looked great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

chest and nuts roasting on a open fire ...hahah great prop


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very cool FYF! I really like the kids room, its gonna give me nightmares. I think your haunt looks really great, keep it up!


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Nicely done!


----------

